# Houston Eos Owners Step Forward!



## karloseos (Jan 24, 2007)

Ok, maybe its just me........But Ive had my Eos since Jan this year. Besides my roomate (who also has an Eos) I think I've seen at the most 2 other Eos(s) in all these months. As much as I enjoy having a car that isnt seen on the road everywhere ;I'm curious how many Houstonians own Eos(s) participate in this forum. So this is a shout out to all the other Houston Eos Owners. 
HOWDY! Y'ALL! I'm in the Cy-Fair area.








C'mon H-Town. Step forward and represent!
Checked in so far.....
Karloseos
Sandalman
Darien
cccc2549
Ialonso
lucanaut
oab97
_Modified by karloseos at 12:34 PM 5-23-2007_


_Modified by karloseos at 8:58 PM 5-23-2007_


----------



## Sandalman (Aug 11, 2002)

I live near Greenway Plaza and work near the Galleria. Since I got my car 3 weeks ago, I've seen 2 others: last week on Westheimer & Hillcroft and Saturday night on Westheimer in the Montrose area.


----------



## karloseos (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: (Sandalman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sandalman* »_I live near Greenway Plaza and work near the Galleria. Since I got my car 3 weeks ago, I've seen 2 others: last week on Westheimer & Hillcroft and Saturday night on Westheimer in the Montrose area.

Nice to meet ya Sandalman.
And congrats on the purchase of your New Eos. I noticed you did alot of upgrades on your old GTI. You have any plans for your Eos?


----------



## Sandalman (Aug 11, 2002)

My plan right now is to get rims and a drop and leave it at that: no custom body work or performance modding this time. At least, that's my story for now.


----------



## karloseos (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: (Sandalman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sandalman* »_My plan right now is to get rims and a drop and leave it at that: no custom body work or performance modding this time. At least, that's my story for now.

Same Here. I'm just going to keep the mods to a minimum. Wheels, drop, rear spoiler and dual exhaust. So far wheels and drop are done. Spoilers on the way. Dual exhaust later in the year. After that it might be mods like HID conversion, Complete LED conversion. Time wil tell. Hopefully more accessories come out that I might consider.


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: (karloseos)*

Guys, I am checking in. We should have a GTG, maybe this upcoming holiday? I live behind Memorial City mall and work in Katy. So I am on I10 a lot! I saw a Silver EOS (base) at Bally's gym at Memorial city today around 4-6pm.


----------



## karloseos (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: (darien)*

Hey Darien,
Actually a GTG is great idea. I'm actually going out of town this Holiday, but maybe as more Houstonians checkin to this thread we can all plan a GTG for a future date.


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: (karloseos)*

Sounds good, Karlos. I know Israel (iolanso) is another Houstonian with Eos. His Eos is Eismeer Blue and met him in person before. Great guy and nice car too.








P.S. Oh yeah, check out this link.


_Modified by darien at 9:36 PM 5-21-2007_


----------



## karloseos (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: (darien)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darien* »_Sounds good, Karlos. I know Israel (iolanso) is another Houstonian with Eos. His Eos is Eismeer Blue and met him in person before. Great guy and nice car too.








P.S. Oh yeah, check out this link.

_Modified by darien at 9:36 PM 5-21-2007_

Thanx For the link Darien. Hopefully we can get a sizeable GTG. One to rival yours in the thread








By the way I noticed in the thread it mentioned you have (correct me if I'm wrong) a Xenon conversion Kit on your Eos. This is something I'm considering. How did you route the wires through the housing? Any info on your install experience would be great.


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: (karloseos)*

If I tell you, I would have to kill you. Just kidding, it's easier if we meet in person and I can even show you exactly how to install it.


----------



## karloseos (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: (darien)*

That would be cool, looking forward to that.


----------



## karloseos (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: (karloseos)*

C'mon Houstonians check in! We cant be the only ones







are we?


----------



## cccc2549 (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: (karloseos)*

Jeff W checking in. I live in Cypress, not too far from willowbrook. I have the dark blue Eos with the lux package. I have since tinted the windows, and added the Parrot Bluetooth kit to make the little phone button on the steering wheel work. 
Would enjoy a GTG whenever it happens.


----------



## ialonso (Aug 26, 2006)

ialonso here. There is another Eos in my office. I have a 2.0T with no package, Eismeer Blue.


----------



## karloseos (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: (cccc2549)*

Hey Jeff!
You're up around my neck of the woods kinda, surprised I havent seen you. Was wondering for a while if there were any Eos owners around my area. Welcome aboard! Did you get your Eos for VW of Jersey Village? I remember looking at a Dark Blue Lux there when I was in the market to get a new car . I had my heart set on Silver though.


_Modified by karloseos at 12:41 PM 5-22-2007_


----------



## Sandalman (Aug 11, 2002)

As far as GTGs go, there's a big euro owners club that meets the 1st Friday of every month at the Fuddrucker's along 59 @ Wesleyan. Starts around 7:30, goes til 10:30 or 11. I'll be out there for sure.


----------



## karloseos (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: (ialonso)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ialonso* »_ialonso here. There is another Eos in my office. I have a 2.0T with no package, Eismeer Blue.


Hey! Ialonso. 
Saw your car with the top opening remotely...Very Cool! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I think I'll edit my first post with a list of all who've checked in so far so we'll have a running list.


----------



## karloseos (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: (Sandalman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sandalman* »_As far as GTGs go, there's a big euro owners club that meets the 1st Friday of every month at the Fuddrucker's along 59 @ Wesleyan. Starts around 7:30, goes til 10:30 or 11. I'll be out there for sure.

Good info Sandalman, 
Nice to know theres a spot thats already established as a GTG area.


----------



## ialonso (Aug 26, 2006)

The car on the video is Darien's car. He is the one with the module installed. It is really cool !!!


----------



## cccc2549 (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: (karloseos)*

I bought my Eos at the dealer on I10 West. I looked at the Jersey Village dealer, as I bought my wifes 05 Jetta Wagon TDI there. I had a van to trade, and they were going to give me next to nothing on it, so I shopped around. The I10 dealer gave me a much better deal on the van. Both places were charging full MSRP for the Eos, so this was the only leverage I had.
I am near Jones Rd and Cypress N Houston. I have seen another Eos around, but quite rarely. I passed one on I45 last night.
Jeff


----------



## karloseos (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: (ialonso)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ialonso* »_The car on the video is Darien's car. He is the one with the module installed. It is really cool !!!

Sorry, My bad...got them confused







in my mind while typing. Darien is the one with the Presto Change-o Magic Eos trick.


----------



## lucanaut (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (karloseos)*

Ding!
Houstonian here. My wife has a 2.0 T EOS, sport package, manual transmission, navigation+iPOD, eismeer blue with beige leather. She loves the thing. We're in the clear lake area and I have seen at least 4 other EOS's around here (a red one, and all the others thunder blue)


----------



## karloseos (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: (lucanaut)*

Welcome aboard Lucanaut!



_Modified by karloseos at 12:35 PM 5-23-2007_


----------



## lucanaut (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (karloseos)*

Thanks!








The color combo is nice - once it finally arrived the dealer had it in the show room until we picked it up because it kind of stood out. The color combo is a little - ummm - feminine, but then again, it's my wife's car, so it fits her perfectly.

Here are some pics


































_Modified by lucanaut at 1:16 PM 5-23-2007_


----------



## karloseos (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: (lucanaut)*

Very nice......makes me wish I had got the Nav unit.








Ok...somehow I deleted my post trying to update my first one.......I'm beginning to hate my work computer










_Modified by karloseos at 1:07 PM 5-23-2007_


----------



## lucanaut (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (karloseos)*

It's hilarious - when you change the language in the car, the navi's language also changes. One weekend my wife was out of town, I changed it all to Italian and had the car order me around in Italian. LOL. Yeah







, I know.


----------



## oab97 (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (lucanaut)*

I'm also in the Clear Lake area. I owe lucanaut a lunch for prepping me before I went to the dealer but I've been too swamped lately to get together with him. I've seen one other Eos in the area and it was a Wheat Beige lux. I'm up for an Eos GTG when one is organized. I would also love to buy lunch for someone in the Houston area with a VAG-COM and a willingness to help me set up my car the way I really want it.


----------



## karloseos (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: (oab97)*

Hey oab97!
Thanks for checking in! If we keep going at this pace hopefully we'll have a pretty sizeable GTG. 
Unless someone has another idea, I'm going to try to keep this thread alive 'til the end of the month (To get past the holiday) and add people to my first post as they check in. After that I assume everyone would have seen the thread. I would think we could start planning a GTG from that point.


----------



## karloseos (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey Guys, 
Just got back from a MUCH needed vacation. From the post this seems to be all of us. SO. as far as a GTG. Should we try to coordinate something at a VW dealership in the area. Do something on our own or (as Sandalman suggested) meet at an already existing meeting place?.......through in some ideas



_Modified by karloseos at 4:38 PM 6-5-2007_


----------



## karloseos (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: (karloseos)*

any input?


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: (karloseos)*

I am up for a GTG. Let's work on it.


----------



## cccc2549 (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: Houston Eos Owners Step Forward! (karloseos)*

I will take the bull by the horns and throw out this suggestion...
Saturday June 16th 8:00 pm
Logan's Roadhouse
12950 Northwest Fwy
Houston, TX 77040
(713) 895-9897 

http://maps.google.com/maps?ll...8452d
They have plenty of parking, and the beer is cold. I have no affiliation, just like their free peanuts.
Jeff W


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: Houston Eos Owners Step Forward! (cccc2549)*

I like the idea but wouldn't daytime be better? I really hate weekend's crowd. 
Another suggestion is Ikea. They have a nice huge open ground parking lot there too. And it's quite center located in Houston.


----------



## Sandalman (Aug 11, 2002)

Is the goal of the gtg to stand around and take pictures or to get to know each other? That would seem to determine whether to meet for food or at a place like Ikea. 
The only problem with meeting during the day is it's about to be really hot and unpleasant outside. If we're meeting for food, that's not a problem. If we're just hanging out in a parking lot somewhere, either early-ish one weekend morning or some evening would be better (or at least more comfortable).


_Modified by Sandalman at 12:08 PM 6-6-2007_


----------



## jettaivglxvr6 (Dec 26, 2001)

*Re: (Sandalman)*

You are 38 years old and have a roomate?


----------



## karloseos (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Houston Eos Owners Step Forward! (cccc2549)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cccc2549* »_I will take the bull by the horns and throw out this suggestion...
Saturday June 16th 8:00 pm
Logan's Roadhouse
12950 Northwest Fwy
Houston, TX 77040
(713) 895-9897 

http://maps.google.com/maps?ll...8452d
They have plenty of parking, and the beer is cold. I have no affiliation, just like their free peanuts.
Jeff W

Good suggestion Jeff!....Is everyone cool with this or prefer a different place/date/time? And how close is this to everyone? Id hate for someone to have to drive clear across Houston to get there. I'm still relatively new to the Houston area some I've been trying to get feedback from friends on some other possible places to GTG if this doesnt work for everyone. 
Darien did mention IKEA, if we need to we can meet there initially and the go to a resturant nearby. Never been to the Ikea here so I'm not sure whats around the area. Darien can you give some feedback?


----------



## ialonso (Aug 26, 2006)

I'm usually at Dickinson during the weekend, so if you guys can pick something a little further south, I'd be all for it. If not, I can probably still make it, but something a little more centric would be great.


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: Houston Eos Owners Step Forward! (karloseos)*

Karlos:
Ikea is located right at I-10 West and close to 610 loop west as well. It's very close to the Marque 23 Movie Theater. Hint hint, "Drink houston". I am more concerned about those who lives in Clear Lake area. It's a distance to drive from there to anywhere in Houston. Shall we vote for the location to GTG? And like Sandalman said, are meeting to talk about cars or get together to have lunches and etc?


----------



## karloseos (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Houston Eos Owners Step Forward! (darien)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darien* »_Karlos:
Ikea is located right at I-10 West and close to 610 loop west as well. It's very close to the Marque 23 Movie Theater. Hint hint, "Drink houston". I am more concerned about those who lives in Clear Lake area. It's a distance to drive from there to anywhere in Houston. Shall we vote for the location to GTG? And like Sandalman said, are meeting to talk about cars or get together to have lunches and etc?

Trying to find a spot thats reasonably equidistant to everyone should be our goal. As far as the purpose of this GTG, I guess it would depend on what everyone has time for and is comfortable with. So first off I guess we should get a vote for the purpose of this GTG. This wiil also help gauge who is actually interested in a GTG. After that it should help make picking a location easier. We can then centralize the location depending on whos interested..
So make youre Votes:
Just Meet.....or........Meet & Eat.

_Modified by karloseos at 10:37 AM 6-11-2007_


_Modified by karloseos at 10:38 AM 6-11-2007_


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (jettaivglxvr6)*

Damn, I am visiting Houston next week but don't get in until Sunday night.


----------



## karloseos (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: (flheat)*

I just saw the first...(that I've seen) Billboard advertisement for the EOS here in Houston. Its on 1960w headed from Willowbrook Mall. Whats funny is if I didnt happen to look up at just the right time I would have missed it. 
The Billboard, though its huge, its so high up you have to literally look up from the road to see it because its not in your line of sight. On top of that they pictured two *white* Eos(s) One with the top up the other with the top down on a *white* background....







You could barely make out what the heck you were looking at.








Even with a blantant advertisement it looks like the Eos is going to still be the best kept secret by VW












_Modified by karloseos at 9:36 AM 6-13-2007_


----------



## cccc2549 (Feb 21, 2007)

*Beer*

As Saturday is quickly approaching, and voting doesn't seem to be happening, I am going to say that I am going to be at Logans on Saturday around 8:00 pm and sit on the patio and have a beer with my wife. By 8:00 the sun will be mostly down which is when I like to have the top down and enjoy the car. If anyone is in the area, please feel free to drop by and join us.... no dues, meetings, minutes, notes, fees, or anything like that. I will be wearing a bright yellow shirt.
This is not the official Houston GTG, just a guy with a nice car drinking a beer and seeing if anyone else shows up...
Logan's Roadhouse
12950 Northwest Fwy
Houston, TX 77040
(713) 895-9897 

http://maps.google.com/maps?ll...8452d
They have plenty of parking, and the beer is cold. I have no affiliation, just like their free peanuts.
Jeff W


----------



## oab97 (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: Beer (cccc2549)*

Wish I could join you. My wife is going to Lubbock for a wedding this weekend and I'll be watching our 5 month old. If the official GTG slips a week or two it would probably be better for me.


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: Beer (oab97)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oab97* »_Wish I could join you. My wife is going to Lubbock for a wedding this weekend and I'll be watching our 5 month old. If the official GTG slips a week or two it would probably be better for me.

We could do a GTG the following week at the same place and same time perhaps.


----------



## tinywishes (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Houston Eos Owners Step Forward! (karloseos)*

Count me in as a Houston EOS owner! I live in North Houston (i45 and 1960 area), and have a Thunder Blue 2.0T. Bought it in late March and already have over 6K miles -- have taken it on road trips to Dallas, Austin, and Pensacola FL so far. 
Have seen a few others, but only in the past few weeks. Another Thunder Blue one downtown on a weeknight, driving in front of Farragos (I was dropping mine off with the valet), a red one on I10 near 610 in morning rush hour traffic (female driver) and one driving down Westheimer (near the belt). The one I saw on Westheimer was my first sighting, and I honked and waved like a crazy woman. The driver gave me an odd look -- I suppose he had seen lots more Eoii out an about than I.








Anyway... sorry I found this thread too late to get to "sign up" for the GTG -- a parking lot full of beautiful Eoses is something I'd like to see!
--Lisa


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: Houston Eos Owners Step Forward! (tinywishes)*

Good thing this weekend is not the "official" GTG here in Houston. This weather just sucks big time! Maybe we all can agree on a date and time to have aa real "official" GTG here.


----------



## pbspeedster (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Houston Eos Owners Step Forward! (karloseos)*

Hey guys - Add another one here - Paul out in Katy. Just got my 2.0T, dark blue a few weeks ago, and would love to learn about where to go for upgrades and stuff here in Houston. Looking at the APR chips and the ABT spoiler along with the roof module.
Also - a built-in radar detector! 
Any help or suggestions would be appreciated!
Paul


----------



## pbspeedster (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Houston Eos Owners Step Forward! (karloseos)*

How the heck did you guys mount the front license plate without it looking like crap?


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: Houston Eos Owners Step Forward! (pbspeedster)*

My Dealer did it for me. When I purchased my EOS, they had already hook it up already. Welcome by the way.


----------



## herbm (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: Houston Eos Owners Step Forward! (karloseos)*

My '08 red w/ cornsilk DGS is at my home!! I am very excited that I finally have my own EOS!! Just got the basic with the auto, everything else was just fine & I think I got a pretty good deal so now I am excited & happy. 
Live in W. Houston, took delivery 7-23, of a P-red w/beige cornsilk leatherette.......no heated seats or w/s sprayer, like we need these in HouTx!!! Is there a Houston EOS club/group to join/meet & share car tales?? -h-
_Modified by herbm at 8:40 PM 7-22-2007_

_Modified by herbm at 2:53 PM 7-24-2007_


_Modified by herbm at 2:55 PM 7-24-2007_


----------



## Sandalman (Aug 11, 2002)

*Re: Houston Eos Owners Step Forward! (herbm)*

I'd really like to take another run at a Houston Eos GTG. Does this coming weekend work for everybody? I'm not fussy about location.


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: Houston Eos Owners Step Forward! (Sandalman)*

I am up for it!


----------

